
Unreal Engine 4.7 Binary Release Includes HTML5 Export - robin_reala
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/02/24/unreal-engine-4-7-binary-release-includes-html5-export-3/
======
nailer
I've been waiting for this for ages. Previously it was a matter of closing UE
C++ repo, installing emscripten, and following a convoluted process.

Now the web is just another output target.

Full details:
[https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Support/Builds/Rele...](https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Support/Builds/ReleaseNotes/2015/4_7/index.html)

